# Wolves sign 2008 2nd rd pick Nikola Pekovic to 3-yr/$13M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess they're keeping The Montenegrin Rapist (best nickname ever) after all. I've been intrigued to see him come over for awhile. 




> The Minnesota Timberwolves reached a verbal agreement on a three-year, $13 million contract with their 2008 second-round pick Nikola Pekovic, two league sources told ESPN.com's Chad Ford.
> 
> Pekovic is a big, 6-foot-11 bruising center who has had an impressive career playing in Greece the past two seasons. Pekovic averaged 14.8 points per game and 3.5 rebounds per game in 23 minutes per game for Panathinikos in Euroleague play last season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5344931


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I'm not too sad about the 2008 draft. Lord knows they needed it with zero players left from 2006 and before, and Brewer having one good season out of 3.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This dude averaged 3.5rpg in 23 minutes? That's not good.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This dude averaged 3.5rpg in 23 minutes? That's not good.


Yeah thats not an impressive stat at all.


----------

